# Doggie Dreads?



## Dirtbaguette (Sep 15, 2011)

I may be laughed off STP or scolded for asking this but here goes....Has anyone ever had a dog that they dreaded? I have a poodle (yes...not my choice in dog but he was horribly abused with his leg snapped in half & I HAD to rescue him) & we are snow bums in the Winter in Colorado. I usually grow his hair out during cold weather but it naturally matts up so badly unless I take the time to brush him EVERY day. I know in dog shows (ew!) "corded" coats are done on some of the long haired breeds as well as poodles. My thought was dreads would still keep him warm & give me a break from grooming my dog daily......please be nice even if you think I'm an idiot


----------



## Puckett (Sep 15, 2011)

my dog is fluffy and get dreads in her tail sometime, but they dont bother her. the only thing i would say is shave it in the summer and that people might give you shit for doing it saying your dog looks like shit. but there are breads of dogs that have natural dreads.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 16, 2011)

Cute picture Puckett.Now is this you or your dog?


----------



## Puckett (Sep 16, 2011)

hahaha thats my dog


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 16, 2011)

i think a jeri curl would work better...........


----------



## Vonuist (Sep 16, 2011)

Usually if dogs develop dreads it makes the skin underneath them absolutely rank ad also restricts the free movement of the skin, which can't be too nice.
There are a few matted breeds, like Komondors, Puli and Bargamasco Sheepdogs, but they all have overactive sebacious glands which helps them to keep their coats clean.
Grooming is one of the best ways to bond with a dog, they clearly enjoy it and a well-brushed coat repels dirt and water more easily.


----------



## dprogram (Sep 16, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> i think a jeri curl would work better...........


bwahahahaha! Too bad that's actually a pic of me in high school. Who gave you this btw?!


----------



## RattyNatty (Oct 2, 2011)

well with dogs its called "cording" and you can cord a poodle. Just google Cording Poodles. Otherwise its just gonna mat and be uncomfortable for the dog.


----------



## RattyNatty (Oct 2, 2011)

But, I would not recomend it as corded dogs need a lot of upkeep and as Vonuist^^^ said, probs can arise with it, to be honest only owner-handlers or show groomers usually do it.


----------



## RattyNatty (Oct 2, 2011)

I would just keep him short if upkeep in an issue personally


----------



## Dirtbaguette (Oct 3, 2011)

The issue is he needs longer hair to keep warm but when it gets long it mats up without LOTS of daily brushing. Cording doesn't pull/cause skin issues but mats will.....


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 3, 2011)

trim your dog (and your cat) and put a weather blanket on him.


----------



## 40 Hands (Oct 4, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> trim your dog (and your cat) and put a weather blanket on him.


What exactly are you trying to imply here? lol


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 4, 2011)

40 Hands said:


> What exactly are you trying to imply here? lol


um, the middle part was humor (hope you enjoyed it and that ms. Dirtbaguette didn't get offended).
Fur will have better insulating qualities if it is clean and not matted, corded, braided, dreaded, whatever.
Check out my fur, I'm plenty warm. You're doggie is going to be much happier if clean and warm.
I bet your kitty kat might even be happier too.


----------



## Sydney (Oct 4, 2011)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> trim your dog (and your cat) and put a weather blanket on him.


lol, "weather blanket"


----------



## shanwich (Nov 18, 2011)

a little kid hoodie might keep your pup warm. i saw a poodle in denver and all its fur was braided and very long , and very greasy looking .


----------

